# Yet another buried junction box...



## itsunclebill

At least there's a box. I just got out of a house full of old upgrades where a bunch of wire was just taped together. Some of it even had wire nuts. Some of it actually wasn't SO cord.

And in the workshop, a quiz question. How many single gang handy boxes, mounted end to end with a receptacle in each, can you wire with a 16 guage 10 foot extention cord. (Hint: You have to wire and install the end receptacle first, then pull the wire as tight as you can leaving about half an inch out of the next box to do the next receptacle. The object is to wind up having about 3" sticking out of the first box with a plug on the end - so you can plug the whole thing into another extention cord) 

I guess I'm just sorta slow but I can't figure out why the guy didn't use the female end of the cord as the first receptacle. And, since standard covers dont fit when boxes are this close you put them on every other box and run good quality cloth tape between the covers. The tape is also useful for holding the second cord's plug in the receptacle/bulb adapter screwed into the keyless.

I'll have pictures of the next one. Never thought "my phone was full" was ever going to be an excuse for anything, but here we are.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971

I ran into a similar situation in a basement where two metal boxes were buried in a wall. The buried boxes were fed with 14-2 Romex (no ground wire) and spliced in the boxes with 14-2 (with a ground wire). Customer wondered why the receptacles weren't grounded. Half a day later hidden boxes found, rewired and payment in hand.


----------



## BBQ




----------



## 480sparky

Is there a contest going on for resurrecting old threads? :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

Thought I would dig up an old thread to get a reaction.:thumbup:


----------



## racerjim0

They used the search function:thumbup:!!


----------



## Chris1971

Anyone find any buried junction boxes lately?:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone find any buried junction boxes lately?:laughing:


 

I did 4.4 years ago. Let me see if I can dig up the thread...


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> I did 4.4 years ago. Let me see if I can dig up the thread...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> I did 4.4 years ago. Let me see if I can dig up the thread...



Do you need a map? :whistling2:


----------



## leland

BBQ said:


>


You freakin' crack me up!!!!!!!!
LMFAO!!


----------



## Art

It's new to me, I just got here.


----------



## JohnR

Art said:


> It's new to me, I just got here.


Put on your seatbelt then, It's going to be quite a ride.:laughing:


----------



## egads

Art said:


> It's new to me, I just got here.


These guys are a weird bunch. Unlike every other internet board you have ever been on, you know the ones were they insist you search and post in existing threads, here they get all pissy if you bump an old thread. Although there does not seem to be any definition of an old thread. I guess it's just ones they find irritating.


----------



## MDShunk

egads said:


> These guys are a weird bunch. Unlike every other internet board you have ever been on, you know the ones were they insist you search and post in existing threads, here they get all pissy if you bump an old thread. Although there does not seem to be any definition of an old thread. I guess it's just ones they find irritating.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Josue

JohnR said:


> Put on your seatbelt then, It's going to be quite a ride.:laughing:


----------

